# Bowfishing in MD ?



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Does anyone on here bowfish ?

I'm trying to locate bowfishing spots around Baltimore / north of Baltimore but don't know what waters to look into. It looks like it's prohibited at Loch Raven. I'm not sure about the other reservoirs.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Years ago...*

...my friends and I bowfished carp in Lake Roland and the Bush River. 

Good luck, and let us know how you do.

Back River is also a good possibility.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Susquehanna Flats
For down south, Patuxent River @ Jug Bay. There could be tourneys there the carp are so big and numerous.
There used to be bowfishing tournies on Back River when I was a kid; still popular there.
Bush, Gunpowder...headwaters of many of the tidal rivers in fact.
Patapsco River from Belle Grove Ponds upriver.
Pic'd is a bowfisher on the head of the South River last spring...


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

http://bow.fishingcountry.com/bfcforums/index.php

http://www.bowfishingassociation.com/

Two of the best bowfishing forums I monitor.


----------

